# Definitive 666 variants?



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Is there a definitive list of all 666 variants? Pre-snorkel self winding, Snorkel, Oceanographer, Deep Sea? Am I missing any? 
Pre snorkels are black dial, silver/white dial (and orange maybe?), metal bezel but with various incarnations of etched and decal
Snorkel has a bunch, including the same dials as pre snorkel, (excepting the orange, maybe?) including a black variant, plus red, green, and blue dials
Oceanographers have G and V, plus 2 others I think. 
Deep sea has A, B, C, and AB, right?
I've got a watch with 666 on it but no designation other than Day/Date from the 80's
And there's the 660 watches. Not to mention the quartz ones as well. 
Then there's the Devil Diver reissue and the LE
Here's a sample of what I'm talking about









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

You're definitely into this way deeper (pun intended) than me, so I've got no info to add about these watches.

But either way, that's a really nice collection!

|>


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

There's at least one variant of 666 chronograph. I owned this one briefly; it's a hand-wind.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea C I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea A with count down bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea Chronograph with blue dial, blue bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel H add, looks like a fluted or semi fluted bezel, black dial and 6, 9, 12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel J, orange dial, hour markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel K, no date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Super Compressor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oceanographer V, orange dial, with Day Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea A, Surfboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

70's Oceanographer variant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oceanographer G. Also available with Day Date, but the case # is different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oceanographer M variants. Black, white/silver, and blue dial configuration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel. Also with Blue dual and blue bezel with quarter hour, black dial with coke bezel, green with green bezel with quarter hour, blue with solid blue bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea AB. Deep Sea B with Coke bezel, and variations on hand sets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel J no date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

2 variants. 6, 9, 12 with decal bezel, and hour markers with engraved bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel variants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep Sea A world time bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Snorkel black dial, blue bezel 23 Jewel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

666 Day Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Devil Diver variants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Lobster? Or Frankenstein

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

666 Set-o-matic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I've got no idea what this is. 
666 Chronograph, champagne dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

tayloreuph said:


> Snorkel variants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that's great that you found the handset for the red one.

That one cleaned up really nicely!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Not mine, but I did find a hand set. I don’t think my dial will glisten like that one, but we can hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> 666 Day Date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also have a day-date and I love it. Awesome pick-up...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I’m a fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

1968 Snorkel H










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1967 BULOVA Snorkel J






*


august1410 said:


> 1968 Snorkel H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1973*
*BULOVA*
*Deep Sea Chronograph 666ft.*
*variant B






*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1973

**

Bulova Snorkel 666ft. 
Variant G

Day and Date
Case ref.# 7095-1
Movement Ref. # 11AOACB [ 17 Jewel ]
Circa: 1973 [ N3 ]


























*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Well Then Lets See said:


> *1973
> 
> **
> 
> ...


714 is the case variant for the G. This is the same case as the V

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> 714 is the case variant for the G. This is the same case as the V
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tayloreuph said:


> 714 is the case variant for the G. This is the same case as the V
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G variant ......... SNORKEL BLACK DIAL with day and date [ one year production run 1973 ] ................ uses case reference 7095-1 designed for a friction mounted [ no click ] bakelite red and black bezel and houses SWISS MADE 17 jewel in house automatic movement ref# 11AOACB

Variant V ............ SNORKEL ORANGE DIAL with black and white friction mounted [ no click ] bakelite bezel uses case ref 7095 that houses SWISS made 17 jewel in house automatic movement ref# 11ANACB


----------



## TheOakedRidge (Aug 31, 2020)

Source: Hands-on with some of the new divers shown in Basel

Blue yellow variant of the Oceanographer that was only sold on Carnival cruise ships.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Caravelle 666 Set-o-matic white dial 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

She-Devil 
Bulova Ladies 666 orange dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)

Snorkel Accutron II (still 200M). Should qualify?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

bes2021 said:


> Snorkel Accutron II (still 200M). Should qualify?
> View attachment 15943097
> 
> Not a 666


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)

To each their own I guess.. It's faithful to the original that definitely qualified and a fabulous watch in it's own right. The new Oceanographers and Devil Divers should qualify but I guess if the dialogue on the face is the qualifier then correct. I lean more on history of the brand, I would think the manufacturer would agree with me but I could be wrong


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*BULOVA DEEP SEA CHRONOGRAPH 666ft. "B"




































*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. "G"




































*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1964 BULOVA SNORKEL G
SELFWINDING WATERPROOF 666 FEET DIVERS*
pre SNORKEL text on dial ...
pre 1968 watch case re design


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oceanographer 666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Caravelle Sea Hunter with a “Monster” type dial
Caravelle Sea Hunter white minute track
Bulova Snorkel 666 with stainless bezel
Bulova Devil Diver European edition, black bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Caravelle Sea Hunter with a W German movement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Red dialed Caravelle. Not sure about the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

